# pregnant and in agony



## 20992 (Aug 20, 2005)

New Here...any advice would be great!Brief history: IBS started in 1995. In the middle of the night...cramping, diahrrea, nearly passing out. I've had every test available. Was diagnosed with IBS and GERD.Then IBS symptoms went away in 2000. I got married and moved....felt great. Now I'm 20 weeks pregnant and IBS is back with a vengeance! I feel like I'm going to die in the middle of it. I'm up for about an hour and a half, one to two times a week. The pain is almost more than I can bear. I've lost 6 pounds since becoming pregnant. I've gained no weight, but the baby seems to be fine, I was already overweight. I just don't know what to do!! I think there must be a link between my anxiety medication that I stopped taking when I got pregnant and started in 2000. Any advice??Dina


----------



## percy (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi, My advice to you is just relax enjoy the fact that your pregnant and about to bring a precious baby in to the world. I would love to beable to say that I'm pregnant right now. I no it's easier said than done but just be positive. Show how strong you are but saying screw you I don't need medication to be happy. I have a husband, probably a house and a "healthy" baby be on the way. Just try to relax as much as you can and just maybe things will settle down a bit. Good luck to you Percy


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

It could be hormones. With both my pregnancies I had a major flare up of D for the first 25 weeks of both, then it settled down a little (but didn't go away like I was told it would







)Then I found for me that it flared up again post birth. Hang in there, concentrate on your little bundle who is on his/her way. I hope you feel a little better soon (ps, if you talk to your pharmicist, there are some supplements you can still take while pregnant).


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

With my first pregnancy, I had horrendous diarrhea as soon as I ate. My doctor gave me lomotil. I don't think they had imodium back in the late '70s. After the baby was born, I just went back to my regular IBS. Hang in there. Good luck and Happy Baby!


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

Sounds like your having a rough time. I've never been pregnant, but am thinking about trying to have kids in a couple of years time and have started to worry how my tummy will do with it.I know that there are some helpful suppliments that you can take when you are pregnant. Check with your doctor first of course, but soluble fiber suppliments can sometimes help for both constipation and diahrea, also calcium and iron can be constipating, so that may help as well. Best of luck, and congratulations! Linda


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Just a little note, you shouldn't take calcium sups when pregnant as it can cause the baby's bones to become too hard too early and a difficult birth will follow. Just make sure you clear anything you take with your doctor or chemist first


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

Wow! You I didn't know you can't even take calcium. I didn't mean to give bad info there...Sorry. Linda


----------

